

High Speed Rail Stalls - mhb
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703305004575504180006530598.html

======
wazoox
That makes sense. Rail freight carriers built their own infrastructure with
success (50% of US freight transport is done by rail vs 10% in Europe). High
Speed Trains are nice, but they shouldn't be built by dismantling what's
already working, and working well.

------
rubenfonseca
omg, I thought this was a Ruby on Rails performance blog post...

